# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كُتيّبُ: (أورَادُ أهلِ السّنّةِ والجماعةِ).

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه،

جِئتُ بالرّابطِ مِن مُلتَقى أهلِ الحديثِ.
أقسامُ الكتابِ:
- مقدّمة
- وردُ الثّناءِ على اللهِ
- وردُ الصّلاةِ على النّبيِّ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ
- وردُ الاستغفارِ
- وردُ السّؤالاتِ
- وردُ الاستعاذاتِ
- وردُ الرّقيةِ الشّرعيّةِ
- وردُ الكربِ والهمِّ
- وردُ الصّباحِ والمساءِ
- تخريجُ الأحاديثِ
- فهرسٌ.

http://www.4shared.com/********/FZULHQxG/___.html

وهُنا: لكن يأخذُ وقتًا حتّى يظهَرَ.
http://ia700405.us.archive.org/27/it...unna/Awrad.pdf
نَفَعنا اللهُ وإيّاكم بهِ.

----------


## هويدامحمد

تذكر هل رأيت يوما أبرك من يوم كنت فيه من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات؟هل رأيت نفسك أمنع عن كل شر وشرير من يوم تحصنت فيه بهذه الحصون الالهية المنيعة؟
بارك الله فيك أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله على هذه الأوراد من كتيب أوراد أهل السنة والجماعة ولقد حملت الكتاب بكل سهولة وأسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الحساب فهو الوهاب...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> تذكر هل رأيت يوما أبرك من يوم كنت فيه من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات؟هل رأيت نفسك أمنع عن كل شر وشرير من يوم تحصنت فيه بهذه الحصون الالهية المنيعة؟
> بارك الله فيك أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله على هذه الأوراد من كتيب أوراد أهل السنة والجماعة ولقد حملت الكتاب بكل سهولة وأسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الحساب فهو الوهاب...


بورِكَ فيكِ أيّتُها الحبيبةُ وأسعدَ اللهُ قلبَكِ.

----------

